# Occupation Ceiling 2013



## alok509gupta (Jan 29, 2013)

*I see on the Australian Immigration portal 
that some occupations are getting filled fast & will be reaching ceiling soon, & teh ceiling will be reset on July 1st 2013, Since my occupation code ceiling is also reached more than 80%, I Would like to know from fellow members, What happens after that If i File for EOI, will they consider it ??, & what is this reset thing does it again change the required Occupation ceiling to zero ??
please explain how it works..*


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

You still can submit for EOI before July 2013, however, if the occupation hit the ceiling it means that the industry may facing saturation of this occupation and might end up brain drain. No one would like to work in the kitchen or supermarket which is not your profession.


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I understand that, But When they say Ceiling is going to reset on 1st July 2013, Means New fresh application again will be accepted after that ??


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

For example, my profession is quantity surveyor. When i lodged application, it's in the list before 1/7/2013. If after that date my profession not inthe list, they still assess based on before submission date. Of course, i might facing hard time looking for my job profession which is not encourage unless you don't mind to work out of your profession.
The fresh new list will release in order for all applicants will based on that to proceed their application.


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with your thoughts, but didnt really understands what happens when the occupation ceiling reaches maximum, Does after 1st july they will re-issue the new list of each occupation (How many more workers are required in coming year) something like that ??


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

1) They will issue new list. 
2) I'm asking the same question too. But IMHO, i think they're really very much depends on how the young workforce performing. If local Ozzie have low skills in those area, higher possibilities they'll 'import' the overseas skilled migrants or workers. If they've more such high skills, definitely they'll take out the job list from SOL.
Oz now facing great challenge especially population aging by now. That's why they require more skilled people to help them generating country's productivity. Hence, tax more means higher income.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Once the ceiling is reached DIAC consults with relevant bodies (example Engineers Australia or CPA). If the organisation indicates there is still a shortage, limit is reset and occupation staid on the list. 

However if the governing /professional body indicates saturation or no shortage the occupation might be removed from the list.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## dattushah (May 2, 2013)

occuption ceiling for 224611 for 2013


----------



## strawbree (Apr 16, 2011)

Where can I find the link for the current occupation ceiling list?


----------



## SOMV (Apr 21, 2008)

The occupation ceiling is a limit on how many people could be invited to apply for a skilled visa from a particular occupation group. Once the limit is reached for each program year, there would be no further invitations to apply for migration from that particular occupation group.
 
An ‘occupation ceiling’ may be applied to invitations issued under the independent, family sponsored and state or territory sponsored visas. This means there will be a limit on how many EOIs can be selected for skilled migration from an occupation group.

Once this limit is reached, no further invitations for that particular occupation group will be issued for that program year. Invitations will then be allocated to intending migrants in other occupation groups even if they are lower ranking. 

For the state or territory migration programs, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. 

Any ceilings reached should be reset on 1 July.


----------



## strawbree (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, SOMV.

Wow, looks like I have to chase up on my EOI, mine has a difference of 200+ left. Does that put you at the last in-last out queue?


----------



## bjvinay (Jun 24, 2013)

Has the new ceiling limit been published for the year 2013-14?


----------

